# Bullseye crank owners rejoice... New BB has arrived



## TylerHerring (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been wanting to use my bullseye cranks on my single speed for years now, but there just wasn't acceptable alternative for a european bottom bracket. I know about the Desperado Cycles shim kit, but I just couldn't pay that much for some shims.

Well, Bullseye is back in production again and they've just introduced an outboard bearing bottom bracket to work with all their vintage cranks. :thumbsup:








Google bullseye bottom bracket and it will come up.

Anyway, I'm so excited that I couldn't not post this. AAAAAAAaaaaaaHHHhhhhh!!!!

OK, back to business...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

One of the reasons I didn't like the older Bullseye crank's was the BB 

These look promising.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Bullseye is selling these and their other parts on eBay.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

CBR is back too....

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Something a lot of Bullseye owners could use. I lucked out and picked up some NOS original bearings...but otherwise I'd be all over this.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Roadsters said:


> Bullseye is selling these and their other parts on eBay.


Stems are cool. Why no crank arms though?


----------



## TylerHerring (Feb 6, 2008)

Apparently the crank arms are coming. The vintage BMX rage of the moment is helping this along I'm sure.

Here is an interview with Steve Jackson of Bullseye Cycle. He talks a little about what they are hoping to do.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

No cranks cause the new guy who runs things just bought a bunch of new cnc mills. I suppose the old cranks were a bit labor intensive to make too. My money is on them coming out with a new crank that he can just churn out by the 1000's on the mill.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet !:thumbsup:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ... I lucked out and picked up some NOS original bearings...but otherwise I'd be all over this.


You'll be all over it soon. The original bearings are junk. Way too much clearance and way too low grade.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I lucked out and picked up some NOS original bearings...but otherwise I'd be all over this.


You will be soon enough if you ever actually ride with those NOS bearings and you had better have the keeper kit to boot. Do yourself a favor and pass on your luck at a profit and get with the new program.

This is a good instance where function follows form and it is good to see that Roger passed the company in to some good hands. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with in the future.

edit: Ha IF52, if I had not been distracted I would have beaten you to the punch!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I wish they would make a pressed in bearing type.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

I got sick of constant bearing issues on my Bullseye equiped Pace RC100 and decided to see what could be done. Original sized bearings were impossible to find over here so I turned down the axle on my lathe by just .10mm allowing me to use standard size bearings. The machining is so light that the axle diameter is still wider than the splined portion and has no affect on strength. Going to a standard sizing also allows the use of modern ceramic bearings which have a much greater lifespan. I have converted several cranks for friends over the last few years and all are running well. The external bearings just don't look right on older bikes and milling down is a much neater (and cheaper) option.


----------



## TylerHerring (Feb 6, 2008)

I was thinking about taking the spindle down to 20mm, but I was worried about strength. A 20mm bearing with fit over the splined end already. I just wasn't sure if the spindle was internally tapered so that the splined end was thicker. If the internal diameter is constant then taking the machining down the outer diameter is a no brainer.

It's good to know that this option is working for you and a few others. I may do this rather than going with the external bottom bracket since I already have a 20mm at the house. Hmmm... 

Thanks for the input. I like having options.


----------



## TylerHerring (Feb 6, 2008)

Upon closer inspection of the photos of the blue bottom bracket on the auction site you can see the bearing number listed on the dust seal of the bearing. 2437... That is a standard 24x37mm bearing like those used for Shimano, Raceface and FSA outboard bearings. It looks like they are providing their own bearing shim. Hmmm... I wonder if I can buy the shims separately? If they are being CNCed they can't be too expensive to make.


OK... I e-mailed Steven at Bullseye and it is infact a sleeve. It is pressed into the bearing assembly using an Enduro bearing press. I asked if he would sell just the sleeve and he said he would. So, if you already have outboard bearings and a press then this is another option.


----------

